# The Mike Douglas Show



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 6, 2011)

I know that my KJN appeared on the Mike Douglas show (before my time).  Through some searching I think I've found the episode:  Season 8, Episode 245 which aired August 28, 1970.  I was wondering if any of you MTer's had seen it, or know how I could find it online.. .

I'm not sure if he was the only "Korean Karate" guy that demoed, the description just states that Korean Karate was demonstrated.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my!  The Mike Douglas show.  I remember that show, though not the episode you mention.  

Daniel


----------

